# Painting black vinyl shutters



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I've have some black vinyl shutters that a customer wants repainted. I want to use the same paint, "SW Resiliance Gloss, Black Magic", I used to paint the trim around their front door to match. The SW dealer was worried that using the black color on the shutters might cause them to heat up and warp. They made a special formula for that color that is vinyl safe, but it is so blue. The house is farely shaded, if the shutters are black already, I would think that repainting them black wouldn't cause them to warp. Any thoughts?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

IMO shutters are less of a concern then vinyl siding. Less surface area for buckling and heat absorption to occur. I've repainted faded black shutters and not had any problems especially if they're not getting direct sun.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

New black vinyl shutters cost what? $40ish a pair? 

Have you proposed to the HO the difference in pricing of painting vs new ones ?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

daArch said:


> New black vinyl shutters cost what? $40ish a pair?
> 
> Have you proposed to the HO the difference in pricing of painting vs new ones ?


That was my other thought, by the time they pay labor and supplies they could probably buy new ones.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

MIZZOU said:


> That was my other thought, by the time they pay labor and supplies they could probably buy new ones.



The difference in cost probably isn't much but in my experience it's still cheaper to have us paint vinyl shutters instead of replacing them. I typically don't charge more per shutter than it costs to buy a new one and depending on the substrate removing and rehanging new shutters can be a pain in the ass. I usually mention to the HO that it wouldn't cost much more to replace but then you limit your color options and vinyl fades eventually too.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Gibberish45 said:


> The difference in cost probably isn't much but in my experience it's still cheaper to have us paint vinyl shutters instead of replacing them. I typically don't charge more per shutter than it costs to buy a new one and depending on the substrate removing and rehanging new shutters can be a pain in the ass. I usually mention to the HO that it wouldn't cost much more to replace but then you limit your color options and vinyl fades eventually too.


I agree. It doesn't take much to line em up and spray em, but I did just buy some shutters on sale for 24 a pair.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Granted, lining them up and spraying don't take long, PLUS you have a rainbow of color options. 

But being bottom line savy, what is the cost of removing them, prepping them, spraying them (two coats ?) and rehanging. And then consider how long before the coating fails and starts to peel (more unsightly, IMO, than fading)

Compare that bottom line with buying (black is an easily bought color) and hanging. AND what is the time line before fading to annoyance?

I'm NOT stating any proof here which is bottom line better, I would seriously like to see the comparison. 

And if presented to the HO, they could make the best choice.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I typically paint them in place. I have had trouble rehanging them in the past, those vinyl molly bolts or whatever they are never want to go back in the way they came out for me. By the time you remove, set up sprayer, let dry, rehang and clean up I feel like you could have already painted all the shutters in place by hand, or even mask around them. That may not work as well on louvered shutters but usually I'm willing to put in a little more work to avoid issues with rehanging. 

I too would be interested to hear if anyone has compared the methods to determine the most effective way to paint shutters, be they vinyl or wood.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

I gotta go with Bill on this one ..... I'm doing a multilevel ranch house now and they wanted me to paint their shutters to match their new gutters I quoted them $40 per shutter then went to Menard's and showed them factory finished vinyl in the exact color they wanted for 36 a pair! Needless to say they went new and I don't have to mess with them which suits me fine &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Gibberish45 said:


> I typically paint them in place. I have had trouble rehanging them in the past, those vinyl molly bolts or whatever they are never want to go back in the way they came out for me. By the time you remove, set up sprayer, let dry, rehang and clean up I feel like you could have already painted all the shutters in place by hand, or even mask around them. That may not work as well on louvered shutters but usually I'm willing to put in a little more work to avoid issues with rehanging.
> 
> I too would be interested to hear if anyone has compared the methods to determine the most effective way to paint shutters, be they vinyl or wood.


So what happens behind the shutters? You just don't do that area? Cut the heads off with snips, remove the shutter, cut the rest of the plastic screw off with snips,buy new plastic push pins, drill out old with 1/4" drill and re-hang.....better method than leaving them in place.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

premierpainter said:


> So what happens behind the shutters? You just don't do that area? Cut the heads off with snips, remove the shutter, cut the rest of the plastic screw off with snips,buy new plastic push pins, drill out old with 1/4" drill and re-hang.....better method than leaving them in place.


I agree that it is best to paint behind shutters (if they can reasonably be removed). And, whether considering it best to paint the original shutters or install new shutters, you can't get around having to deal with anchoring. I do think it's faster and cheaper for the homeowner to just install new shutters for them if they want the cheap vinyl variety.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> So what happens behind the shutters? You just don't do that area? Cut the heads off with snips, remove the shutter, cut the rest of the plastic screw off with snips,buy new plastic push pins, drill out old with 1/4" drill and re-hang.....better method than leaving them in place.



That's a much better method than mine. I think that the back of a vinyl shutter where the house isn't being painted doesn't need to be painted, am I missing something?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know. If we are painting the whole house, we include the areas behind the shutters. That would be the whole house.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gibberish45 said:


> That's a much better method than mine. I think that the back of a vinyl shutter where the house isn't being painted doesn't need to be painted, am I missing something?


IMO, you would be missing protecting the siding. Although behind the shutters does not get the full blast of weather, dirt and insects collect and in the direct sun, heat does build up. Coatings DO deteriorate behind shutters, moisture DOES linger longer behind shutters. The siding behind shutters does need protection, which, after all, is the primary reasons houses are painted.

It's not JUST about curb appeal.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> IMO, you would be missing protecting the siding. Although behind the shutters does not get the full blast of weather, dirt and insects collect and in the direct sun, heat does build up. Coatings DO deteriorate behind shutters, moisture DOES linger longer behind shutters. The siding behind shutters does need protection, which, after all, is the primary reasons houses are painted.
> 
> It's not JUST about curb appeal.



Yes but I was specifically referring to a situation where the house was not being painted, only the shutters. The last 3 times I painted shutters there was no siding involved.

Now I will be honest and admit that I've painted them in place at times when should not have. However I really do not see the point when they're vinyl and there's no siding.


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

When im asked to hang shutters I charge $35 a shutter so a shutter doesnt seem cheap anymore.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

97audia4 said:


> When im asked to hang shutters I charge $35 a shutter so a shutter doesnt seem cheap anymore.


Does anyone ever pay you that?


----------



## sweettooth (Sep 4, 2013)

I used to paint a lot of mobile homes in California. We would always paint vinyl shutters. Take them off number the back and arrow for which way is up if it wasn't obvious. Replace screws with new ones. 9 outta 10 times they'd go back more secure then when I took em off. Also always would paint behind just thought it was a better job. Maybe they want to take them down one day.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Gibberish45 said:


> Yes but I was specifically referring to a situation where the house was not being painted, only the shutters. The last 3 times I painted shutters there was no siding involved.
> 
> I never saw where you said that the job was for shutters only. In that case, I would leave the shutters on and paint in place.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> Gibberish45 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but I was specifically referring to a situation where the house was not being painted, only the shutters. The last 3 times I painted shutters there was no siding involved.
> ...


----------

